# International Gay Rodeo Finals



## elsaspet (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, just a short intro....These photos are from the International Gay Rodeo Association finals in Mesquite Texas held at Resistol Arena.  There were your ordinary Rodeo events, as well as a few twists.  One of the twists was the goat dressing.  In this event, teams of men ran up to a goat and had to put "tighty whitey" underwear on them.  Another unusual event was the "wild drag race".  In that event they had to drag a steer over a preordained line and then a person dressed in drag had to get on top of the steer and ride back over the line.  Pretty fun stuff.  Hope you enjoy and thanks for looking.

1.  A tumble during Steer Riding.






2.  Rodeo clown strip tease.





3.  Bull Riding.  Some of these bulls are over 2000 pounds of pissed off beef.





4. Arena Judge





5. Team Roping....(poor calf!)





6.  Drag Racer





7.  A bad fall.  This cowboy took a while to get up.





8. Rodeo Clown and Judge having way too much fun.





9. Barrel Racer





10. A bad spot to lay down





All images copyright Cindy Crabb/ONP


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, you've got some amazing pics here! I wish i could have been there... Actually, where is it happening?
Ha, the drag racer made me laugh! somehow reminds me of the Rocky Horror Picture Show... these things leave a strong impression.
Really good pics, I love them!!!
I've gotta be there next year!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2005)

Good stuff, Cindy! You definitely caught some of the better moments here - great action. :thumbup:


----------



## LizM (Nov 14, 2005)

Great series!  But I have to say anyone scared enough to wear a helmet has NO business trying to convince a 2,000 lb ribeye not to gore them!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 14, 2005)

Great story to go along with the pictures.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice job Cindy!  I saw JLacy's shots over on TxPF, but yours definitely tell more of the story.  Great exposures, arena lighting always leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2005)

Great job - looks like a fun day out!

Rob


----------



## Mansi (Nov 15, 2005)

very cool stuff cindy! thanks for the great captions...nice series


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 15, 2005)

Just wanted to thank all you for looking.  I don't have a "sports lens" so I used my 70-200.  Handheld.  Not easy as that sucker gets heavy. I should have thought to use a monopod, but I didn't.  I'm trading my 70-200 in for an IS version, so that should help in the future.  Again, thanks for looking, and thanks for being so nice about the photos.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 15, 2005)

that third shot is just classic rodeo stuff... love the fringe hanging..and the look on the bulls face...great shots cindy  :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Nov 15, 2005)

Well laid out series cindy. You captured a really good cross-section of the event. Well done


----------



## craig (Nov 16, 2005)

Beautiful work!!! The fellas in yellow add the perfect splash of colour. The first 3 are my faves. 

I live close to the local rodeo grounds, but have never photographed it. During the summer I kept threatening to go. Some how I could not get motivated. Dear friends of ours do Barrel Racing and Team Penning. Needless to say that gang is super fit in mind and body. I tried photographing Team Penning once. I barely got one good shot and they had to keep yelling at me to get out of the way.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 16, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Just wanted to thank all you for looking.  I don't have a "sports lens" so I used my 70-200.  Handheld.  Not easy as that sucker gets heavy. I should have thought to use a monopod, but I didn't.  I'm trading my 70-200 in for an IS version, so that should help in the future.  Again, thanks for looking, and thanks for being so nice about the photos.



Isn't the IS even heavier?


----------



## photo gal (Nov 27, 2005)

What a wonderful series!!  Love it and boy it sure looks like a lot of fun!!  Great job Cindy!!!  : )


----------



## duncanp (Nov 27, 2005)

intresting series, you have managed to capture some good action shots and some that capture the atmosphere of the competition, great job


----------

